# Medical Decision Making



## heatherwinters (Dec 8, 2008)

When determining the level of medical decision making by the 1997 guidelines, is it two out of three (# dx or management options, amount and complexity of data, highest risk), or second circle from the left.  The problem is if a patient has 3 dx points, 1 data point, and risk is moderate, is it still a 99214 because there are only two data points?  Thanks

Heather


----------



## pamtienter (Dec 8, 2008)

For the total for Medical Decision Making, it is 2 out of 3 for the number of diagnosis and management options, amount/complexity of data and table of risk. So as in your example, if you have 3 dx points, 1 data point and moderate risk, you would have moderate complexity medical decision making. Which would be the MDM for a 99214 but you would have to go back to your table with your history and exam, put in your moderate MDM and see how they line up to meet a level of E/M. If both your history and exam were problem focused, even though your MDM was moderate, you aren't going to have a 99214. It's 2 out of 3 here (for an established patient) that determines your level of E/M.


----------



## dmaec (Dec 8, 2008)

bpct6501,
Nicely said!  - I agree, and you stated it very clearly.  Just to reinderate what bpct6501 said;
Though the "moderate" MDM falls in the 99214/99204 line (established pt/new patient) - that alone does not make a level 4 office visit.  All three components - HISTORY-EXAM-MDM are taken into consideration when determining the level of E/M. (2 of 3 for est and 3 of 3 for new/consult)


----------



## cdcpc (Dec 8, 2008)

*Yes*

Yes--the past two responses are correct.  The MDM would be Moderate (99214) but you'll have to look at the history and exam to get the final code assignment.  
It takes a little time to get the hang of auditing, but once you get the basics down you'll find it gets easier.  Hope this helps!


----------

